# Thinking of selling my OKI 920 WT



## 1mcmiller (Jul 31, 2014)

I have owned this printer for about 5 months now, the printer works perfectly, however I its the paper that is giving me fits. I've tried several brands of 2 step paper and out of 100 sheets And at best, I mave have gotten 10 useable T-Shirt transfers. This process has ruined more shirts and pissed off too many customers to be reliable. I'm open to any solutions that you can provide. I really wanted to be able to produce white on dark shirts. I'm now thinking of selling it and buying a Roland BN-20. Yea, I know it has its issues too.


----------



## Chopper101 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Mike, I was thinking of buying one but have read many posts like yours, so haven't taken the plunge yet. What annoyed your customers about the shirts?


----------



## Chopper101 (Nov 24, 2014)

I also meant to ask what paper you've been using. I understood that serigraph paper (I probably spelt that wrong) works well with the Oki White printers.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Are you opposed to DTG for white ink on dark shirts? I gave up on laser transfers because 90% of them shredded during the first wash.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 1mcmiller (Jul 31, 2014)

Chopper101 said:


> Hi Mike, I was thinking of buying one but have read many posts like yours, so haven't taken the plunge yet. What annoyed your customers about the shirts?


Many times my customers will bring me their own shirts, toat bags, etc. anyway, many times the transfer will not completely release from the backing paper. Therefore, I ended up ruining their garments. Some, I had to replace and some just took their business elsewhere.


----------



## 1mcmiller (Jul 31, 2014)

lvprinting said:


> Are you opposed to DTG for white ink on dark shirts? I gave up on laser transfers because 90% of them shredded during the first wash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


No, I'm not aposed to a DTG machine at all. Actually I looked in to them before I purchased the OKI 920 WT. Don't get me wrong, the printer itself is working flawlessly. It's the paper that seems to half-baked.


----------



## Chopper101 (Nov 24, 2014)

lvprinting said:


> Are you opposed to DTG for white ink on dark shirts? I gave up on laser transfers because 90% of them shredded during the first wash.
> 
> Did the prints come from an Oki White printer, the ones that shredded after one wash?


----------



## rresquire (Dec 23, 2014)

I stopped by the booth at ISS where they were demoing the Oki printer using forever paper. Honestly, the results were breathtaking. My business runs an Oki on neenah paper, and the results were/are subpar. The results from the forever paper absolutely blew me away. I got a sample of the paper and the transfers, so I still have to see if we can duplicate their results. But man, I was floored that the shirt they gave me came from a laser transfer. It is beautiful, almost no hand. Perfectly weeded by the 2 step. Obviously, I didn't mention washability, but I spoke to several folks who had very good things to say. Anyways, I'm really really excited about oki + forever combo.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I use an Oki printer with a couple different types of paper and training from Al from at ATI. Al's a great guy, but I still had terrible results with laser transfers.

With my DTG, I can print 12x18 and the print stays on the shirt.


----------



## juanjavierperez (Aug 26, 2015)

I need help. I buy a Oki 920 Wt that came with Forever paper. Process is perfect. Only problem I have is to print and exact color. Trying to get a specific yellow and specif gold for a dark shirt and the yellow is not the same and gold is like green. Could you help me with this?

Thanks
Juan


----------



## DePrintCulture (Jun 1, 2015)

Did you try using Forever's TransferRip? 

DPC
www.deprintculture.com


----------



## juanjavierperez (Aug 26, 2015)

No. I don't have it. I am printing from photoshop. Where can I get it to test?
Thank
Juan


----------

